# How can I get rust stains off white fur?



## CCWelch (Aug 1, 2011)

I just purchased a pair of English Spots, problem is the previous owner (not the breeder these are third hand rabbits) kept them in cages that needed to be painted. Both buck and doe are rust stained as is their 1 baby that I also purchased.

I am sure it is rust, peroxide won't budge it.


----------



## Watermelons (Aug 1, 2011)

I wonder if Vinegar would work?
It takes rust off metal and other stuff... but off rabbits... hmmm...
I think it will eventually wear off, and once they fully moult everything.
Photos of it? maybe its just their colouring, or protein staining like dogs get.


----------



## SNM (Aug 1, 2011)

It's a rust stain?. Corn starch and a pumice stone. I will die by this method


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah I know crazy that it would be a rust stain on a rabbit, their cages were in bad disrepair and seemed to be wet along the sides as well as the bottom.
I would be afraid that corn starch and pumice stone would be too hard on their fur. 
Vinegar would not work real well with the delicate skin, especially on the baby. That was actually my first though...that or lemon juice and sun but it is too hot here for sun right now.


----------



## hillrise (Aug 1, 2011)

I use cornstarch for urine stains. It's the base for bunny bath powder, so there's no harm in using it. Just rub it in good (bunny massage time!), then brush it all out with a slicker.


----------



## mistyjr (Aug 1, 2011)

If you wont show them anytime soon, You can cut their fur back, I done this to my woolies, No rust stains but pee stains, Im not showing them until next year.


----------



## CCWelch (Aug 1, 2011)

I will try the cornstarch "trick" I want to show them later this year. We have a show in September and November that I want to attend so I don't have enough time to "force" molting unless I skip the September show.


----------

